# Antique Gazelle



## snori (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello All. Happy New Year.
This bike has been hanging in my dad's old restaurant for over twenty five years. It's spent some time out in the weather, as well. I just started cleaning it up, however, I am having difficulty finding very much information about it. Does anybody have any leads as to where I can research the history of this beautiful bike? Please let me know, I'm a new-be.
Thanks!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 20, 2007)

*Gazelle*

Hi Snori ,
well this is a bike long way from home ,
it is a bicycle frome Holland ( the Netherlands )
the bicycle you have was made fro '30 untill the '50 , i can get you some parts if you looking for something , these bicycles where all black and if right under the crank you can find a serialnumber here you can find more 
http://www.rijwiel.net/

and you can mail me if you need something   ronaldv@pluspoint.com

cheers!

Ronald


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool sprocket!


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool site on European bikes. I've got a 74 Gazelle Impala and have been curious on it's history. Very informative. Ya your right, that sprocket does look cool with the impalas in it. *Hey Snori.* Do you still have the cloth covered chain guard? There may be a way to recover it as long as you still have the frame. It would be a shame to hide that lovely sprocket but it looks cool with the chainguard on it. Very Dutch. I'll post a picture of mine as soon as I dig it out of the collection. Thanks


*Here's a shot of it. Sorry, crappy camera phone.*


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 5, 2007)

thebikeguy said:


> Cool site on European bikes. I've got a 74 Gazelle Impala and have been curious on it's history. Very informative. Ya your right, that sprocket does look cool with the impalas in it. *Hey Snori.* Do you still have the cloth covered chain guard? There may be a way to recover it as long as you still have the frame. It would be a shame to hide that lovely sprocket but it looks cool with the chainguard on it. Very Dutch. I'll post a picture of mine as soon as I dig it out of the collection. Thanks



hee hee ,
there still making that chainguard , but you'll have to have the frame for it,
maby i got one if someone is interested , the chainguard cloth are black with gold pintstriping just as the originel where....


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 5, 2007)

*GAZELLE-chainguard cover*



supper15fiets said:


> hee hee ,
> there still making that chainguard , but you'll have to have the frame for it,
> maby i got one if someone is interested , the chainguard cloth are black with gold pintstriping just as the originel where....




They must have changed it somewhat over the years. We may have to adapt a newer chainguard frame to the older bike. I'd really like to know more. As you can see in my picture. I need one. So I'd really like to know more. Maybe snorri can use the frame. Because you can see in the pictures where it was bolted on. All the tabs are still there. Well anyway, thanks. Oh ya. Where are you(supper15fiets)?I'm in Ontario, Canada.

*Here's a better view of it*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 6, 2007)

thebikeguy said:


> They must have changed it somewhat over the years. We may have to adapt a newer chainguard frame to the older bike. I'd really like to know more. As you can see in my picture. I need one. So I'd really like to know more. Maybe snorri can use the frame. Because you can see in the pictures where it was bolted on. All the tabs are still there. Well anyway, thanks. Oh ya. Where are you(supper15fiets)?I'm in Ontario, Canada.



hi ,
well i live in holland , if you need a new chainguard , i can get one , but i have to look for it , i don't think there that expensive like $25 or so ,
but we can always trade ofcourse i collect prewar balloontire stuff , so let me know if you need it then i can look for you!


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 7, 2007)

supper15fiets said:


> hi ,
> well i live in holland , if you need a new chainguard , i can get one , but i have to look for it , i don't think there that expensive like $25 or so ,
> but we can always trade ofcourse i collect prewar balloontire stuff , so let me know if you need it then i can look for you!




I can *definately *use one. I've sent another picture showing a little more detail of mine. I wonder what the shipping is going to be like. It figures though. If you want something you go to the source. Thanks bud.


----------



## 1949Gazelle (Nov 17, 2020)

supper15fiets said:


> *Gazelle*
> 
> Hi Snori ,
> well this is a bike long way from home ,
> ...



You can locate the serial number on the right side of the seat post lug. Google Gazelle database for the list of serial numbers and date of manufacture.


----------

